# Experts examine , pregnant or not, severely stressed



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Right hello guys , I'm new I decided to join since I've gotten real anxious at this point about my ff doe, she is a beetal goat and she was not cheap. Everyone seems to be saying she doesn't look sterile but that she could be (makes no sense right). She was bred 25th December 2021, she was definitely bred , the day after she had milk white mucus coming out from behind and it's been 15 weeks but no pregnancy signs yet, or maybe I'm not checking right , there's no blood tests or ultrasounds where I am so it's even harder , and the stress is honestly unbearable , she's my favourite goat. She didn't come into heat after she was bred 25th December but I don't know if that's because she went out of season , I'm just lost at this point , basically nearly 4 months and no sign ( or maybe I'm bad at identifying, she is my first goat) , I'll attach some pictures maybe you guys could help x😣 p.s no udder or weight is obvious in photos so I've read about a pooch test , thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@happybleats 
@toth boer goats 
@Goats Rock 
@Goatastic43


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So 15 weeks, she has about 45 days to go. She should be making a udder, which I looks like She MIGHT be in that picture. If there is no ultrasound or blood test though you just need to wait and see. I know that is hard to do but the only option. Some don’t show any signs until right before they kid and some after they kid. Did the buck just breed her the one time? Did she stay with the buck after that? If just the once and no signs of heat again it’s a good chance she took. Of course there is always the low risk she aborted or absorbed the fetuses but more often then not it ends in kids.
And yes a goat most definitely can look fine but have trouble settling. There are so many reasons that it could happen


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@Jessica84 she was bred about three times by the buck but she didn't stay with him after that but bearing in mind if she looked like she was in heat again we took her to the buck but they showed no interest in each other, and we brought the buck back 17 days after she was bred and kept him for another week, and she just didn't come into heat, we've had the buck with us for about the last month because everyone's saying she's not pregnant (the old people of the family) but she's not come into heat again so I'm just baffled x


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

If you are sure she has not come into heat, I would assume she is pregnant. I never do ultrasound or blood test for my girls and as long as they don't come into heat, they've always been pregnant.  At about a month to go, she should start building her udder, but sometimes they are a little late. She is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My FF maybe put on 10 lbs. They looked a little bigger, but not much. My Chickasaw was bred 3xs in 1 day by my Buck Thunderbolt. She never looked pregnant. She had an udder about like your girl does. Chickasaw gave me a small buckling. So give her at least 50 more days. She just might have one hidden in there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pooch doesn't look pregnant to me.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

I'm really hoping she is, I'll see what she does , not got long left to see anyways x


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Thank you @MellonFriend x , I fell in love with her the minute I saw her haha


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Give her time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Is the wink insinuating she's pregnant, I'm sorry clinging on to any hope I can get @toth boer goats 😂😂😂


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like she may have a small udder building? Like the others said...its a wait and see game. I had a nubian years ago who never looked pregnant. One day she was eating hay...delivered a little buck and then went back to eating lol. Just never know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is wait and see.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

She's started snoring very often and whenever I go into the pen she's always sat down snoring , are they signs or am I just imagining, no udder development yet


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Jessica84 said you had 45days left on April 9. So that would be 2 weeks ago. 14 days. So 31 days left. Usually the udder starts around this time. The last 30 to 40 days is the time the udder & teats begin. I would start watching for filling. If this is her first pregnancy, there may not be a large amount of swelling.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Is she a Damascus goat? She’s beautiful!


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

She's a beetal doe ( I think) and thank you x😃


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ve never heard of that breed.  And your welcome!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

She looks just like my Spanish goats when they were pregnant. About 1 month before they started getting a tiny udder and it never did get too big. They never showed a baby belly and I didn’t think they were due for another month. But they both had single bucklings. So I’m gonna say that she is pregnant.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

I really am hoping so, not long left to see!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Is she a FF? That’s could be why she hasn’t developed an udder. My FF didn’t develop an udder til about 24 hours before kidding. Some don’t develop an udder too after kidding. Just depends on the goat.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Yep she's an ff so she could make an udder late , but I find it weird how she's made no udder tissue either , no ball , nothing 🙁


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

It seems she's sadly not pregnant, well 14 days left and no signs , now the problem is why she didn't come into heat after that and why she failed to get pregnant after a successful breeding 😓 where do I go now , down the culling route??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldnt cull just yet. Making sure she has good minerals and diet and try again.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve got a 2yo doe who I believe got bred as a yearling, but aborted (blood under tail is all I ever saw, no fetus). I’d left her with the buck awhile but she never bred back that spring.
This year she still hasn’t kidded. I did see her stand for a billy to mount (later in the season) and if that took then she’s due towards the end of this month. No udder showing at all. She’s so stout and big, I honestly don’t know if there’s a prego belly hiding or not. I’m just waiting it out… after this 2nd year if she doesn’t kid then she’s variety meat.
She was from triplets, 2 girls, 1 boy. Her sister had a single kid last year and quads this year 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

After 2 breeding seasons and no kid, I agree with freezer camp.


----------

